# Confused about labs



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello again, It's been awhile but I just had new labs drawn for my hashis.

7/6/11 10/25/11

TSH 2.70 (1.49-4.67) 2.24
Free T4 0.86 (0.61-1.12) 0.96
Free T3 3.53 (2.50-3.90) 3.67
TPO 1286 (<10) 1412

Still not being treated. Went into a-fib in Sept 2010. TSH on that day was 4.14 but that was the only thyroid lab the hosp. did. Was diagnosed with hashies in Oct of that year. Multi nodular goiter with no focal lesions. No heart problems since a-fib. Still not being treated even though TPO is going up. Dr afraid I will go into A-fib again.Can anyone help me figure out what these labs mean. dr apt in 2 weeks and I want to ask the right questions and should I start treating. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

You definitely have an autoimmune response going on with your thyroid but by your lab work your thyroid seems to be functioning fine. Are you symptomatic? You are a lot closer to crossing over into hyper than hypo.

What kind of medication are you interested in starting? Specifically, your TSH is normal but quite a bit higher than a lot of us feel well at. But those of us that are hypo, seek medication either T4 or a combination of T4/T3 to bring up the level of FT4 and FT3 in our blood. Your FT4 is already 69% into the range and your FT3 is already 83% into the range. Your bloodwork indicates you really don't need any more T4 or T3. If I was your doctor, I too would be worried about pushing you over into the hyper range.

Your numbers look like one of those people whose case is going to be more complex and I think you are going to need a good doctor on board to help you through it. Eventually if that TPO keeps up at those levels you would think the antibodies would attack your thyroid to the point it no longer functions well.

So not much help here, just a bunch of rambling thoughts!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I to am worried about going over to hyper. Im not sure how to describe how I feel. Usually ok but sometimes lazy. Sometimes my legs ache but that comes and goes. Not sure if it's related. I do get heart palpations sometimes. I go through times where I feel good and then times where I feel lazy and achey. Think maybe im fluctuating between the two. I have gained about 20 lbs in the past year and my eating has stayed the same. I also should mention I am diabetic and take metformin 500 mg. every day. Is there any way to stop the T3 from going up? I don't want to go into a-fib again thats for sure! Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Hello again, It's been awhile but I just had new labs drawn for my hashis.
> 
> 7/6/11 10/25/11
> 
> ...


It is not ordinary to see TSH that high w/Free T3 that high. I am not sure you are hypo.

Can you get this test please?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

